# Training awkward 3yr old male



## Doive (May 18, 2009)

Hello all,

we have a 3yr old male cockatiel who I am trying to train onto my hand and out of his cage. He is a friendly bird, quite talkative and will happily come up to the top of his cage for kisses. He responds well to talking and whistling, and we let him out two to three times a week to perch on wooden batons on top of his cage. When out, he stretches his wings, flys around quite contentedly, and sings everything from tuneful little melodies to full on mating calls - these can last half an hour or more  He usually returns to his cage when tired or hungry, or when millet is offered!

For the last four months I have been trying three or four times a week to get him to take onto my hand, I began by feeding him his favorite treat through the cage, then progressed inside the cage. He REALLY doesn't like hands inside his cage, but eventually I have managed to relax him enough to eat out of my palm. All the books and online articles just say 'now rub his stomach with a free finger'. Yeah right. As soon as I try it, he goes ballistic and is up the side of the cage, squalking and biting at me. I don't see how I could be more patient with him, spending 15-20 mins each time talking gently and reassuring him - how can he learn that I present him no danger?? Any hints or tips would be very much appreciated...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

With the stepping up, instead of using your hand if he’s not quite comfortable hoping up onto it yet, you can use a perch/stick to start off with. Gradually put your hand near the stick and see if he'll hop from the stick onto your hand, it may take a bit depending on him, but he could surprise you and it mightn’t take long. If your bird is not responding to this technique and is getting even aggressive, stop and try again the next day. If you continue you will make this a confrontational issue, causing your bird to get more and more aggressive. Reinforce desirable behavior with praise, rewards and treats. Ignore negative behavior and don't physically react to biting by pulling your hand away.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You might have better luck training him when he's outside the cage. Birds can be very territorial about their cages. He also might feel a little less secure outside the cage, and therefore more willing to accept your companionship - the power of the flock. 

It's excellent that he'll already eat from your hand. Get him used to eating from your hand outside the cage, then see if you can use the food in one hand to lure him into stepping on the other hand (or even the same hand). Holding a piece of millet spray in your fingers instead of the palm might be helpful, since the food is more visible this way and you can dangle it just out of reach to try and tempt him into putting a foot on your hand.


----------



## Doive (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for those replies, most helpful. He is a HUUUGE fan of Rice Snaps, so I tend to use those as a lure - I've been feeding him outside the cage for quite a while now, and a few times he has almost stepped onto my hand, but something just seems to stop him. I keep talking and trying to reassure him, hopefully with time he will take to me and it will all go from there! Will try with the millet, as he is a big fan of that too  Will let you know how I get on. Must post a few pictures as well!


----------



## Doive (May 18, 2009)

Thank you for all the suggestions, we had a successful evening yesterday. Let him out of his cage for a bit of a stretch and a wander around, he settled in his usual spot on the top corner and had a little sing. Approached him from the side and knelt on the floor, began hand feeding him little bits of millet. After a while we introduced one of his perching sticks, and held the millet slightly further away and used the command 'Step up!' - before long, he was happily standing on the perch with me holding him away from his cage  seemed content enough. Still a little hesitant at times, but seems to be gradually gaining in confidence.

We discovered also that he likes beards, or at least finds them intriguing - when I got close to do something, he craned his neck across and began rubbing my chin with his beak  then attempted to tease a few hairs out - ouch! Still, very cute and proves he's doing a lot better than he used to.


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey!He was preening your beard,something my girls do a lot.This is a very important part of his bonding to you.Let him do all he wants.


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

When I first got Elizabeth, she was terrible about being taken out of her cage. Either there was a large chase scene, or she would bite, (DEEP!).

At first, I gave us both a false sense of security by using gloves, but then, upon learning that she would continue to bite me and be territorial if I used gloves, I turned to using a perch to retrieve her. 

Now, one month later, a no-nonsense attitude, millet given outside the cage only, and a perch have caused her to understand that not only is it good to leave the cage, but that it's where she'd prefer to be. Recently, she even started to allow me to ask for a step up off a perch directly to my hand.

ALL of my work was done with her outside the cage, and outside her "sleeping room". I've never had great success, at least in the beginning, with training when the bird can see their cage. 

Good luck, keep treating, and follow the advice of the other 'tiel lovers here: they couldn't be more on!


----------



## Doive (May 18, 2009)

Thought I would give you all a quick update - we have been having good progress with the young fella recently. He is now hopping up and off a hand held perch with ease, responding to commands, and generally seems a much happier and friendlier bird. And last night he even stepped onto my finger! Woohoo success!! And then quickly stepped off again, and gave me a gentle nip, but it's all good progress  

He is now letting me move right up close next to him with my face and chin, still loves stroking the beard and pulling the occasional hair out (double ouch), and has started responding to being talked and whistled to - in fact he has become a very chatty and conversational bird, and gets very excited by my birdsong impersonations. He's great fun! Next challenges are to get him comfortable with hand contact, and we have set him up a perch on the edge of a shelf so he can be more involved in home life rather than just sitting in the corner. Let's hope it continues!


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm glad you're having so much success.  I'm sure soon he'll be begging for scritches. You could also try getting a playgym for him to climb around on. You can get either table top ones or ones that come with a stand of their own. Our birds love them.


----------



## Doive (May 18, 2009)

A playgym is next on the list, I've got a design for a huge one progressing nicely, just need to get all the bits together and a spare weekend to build it for him. Looking forward to giving him a proper head sratch, he is always rubbing the back of his head on his rope toys, so he obviously likes the feeling. I guess it's all about trust, making sure he is comfortable being around us.


----------

